# Patina'd Delta Winner headlight on eBay...



## bdt91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Listed on eBay...
A Delta Winner Headlight that I bought, put a new lense in and stripped the housepaint off of. I was going to use it on a bike but found an NOS one instead. When I got it stripped, I sort of liked the patina look that it had, so I figured I'd offer it for sale this way before doing anything more to it. Bidding is currently at $66. I know there are folks who aim for the rusty look... read the eBay description for further details: http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=201077523873


----------



## bdt91 (Mar 4, 2014)

The bid goes on...


----------



## bdt91 (Mar 17, 2014)

Still for sale...


----------



## bdt91 (Apr 25, 2014)

Bump bump!!


----------

